# Tiling over greenboard outside shower area



## toocheaptohire (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm getting ready to start thinking about getting around to tiling a basement bath remodel.....I'm probably setting a new world record for slowest remodel pace, but that's fine with me. We gutted the basement bath down to the studs, I poured a new cement shower pan (using the Goof-Proof system for creating a sloping pan - worked pretty well), installed cement backerboard on the three walls of the walk in shower (to the ceiling), and drywalled the rest of the bathroom with greenboard. The floor (outside the shower) is cement and in good shape. I'm planning to tile the shower floor and walls, tile the floor of the rest of the bath, and tile 43 inches up the wall of the bath vanity and toliet, leaving the opposite wall with only a 3 inch high "baseboard" of bullnose tile. My question is - am I okay with tiling on the greenboard (where vanity or toliet will go) or do I need to pull out the half wall of greenboard and replace with cement backerboard? Keep in mind this bath will not get a lot of use.

Thanks!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I see no reason you couldn't leave the greenboard up and tile over it
Ron


----------



## toocheaptohire (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks, Ron. The more I read this forum, the more I get paranoid and question what I've done for even simple things! However, all info is helpful.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Its all about wet wall vs non-wet wall. If the area you are tiling is not going to see any water, its no problem to tile over the greenboard or even drywall for that matter. That said, next time you do something in any kind of moisture area, considering using densarmour - paperless drywall. Much better than greenboard.


----------



## toocheaptohire (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep - I think that will be my plan for the master bath redo. Always learning - thanks.


----------

